

Ask HN: Free fantasy world (e.g. not LotR)  - agilord

Is there any free (both as in beer and as in speech) fantasy world available for any kind of development (game, novel, video, ...)?<p>I don't know the details, but I'd assume Lord of the Rings, World of Warcraft, Dungeons and Dragons and similar popular ones are full with copyright, licensing, and fees.
======
dubfan
How about western/northern European mythology (Norse, Anglo-Saxon, Germanic,
etc.)? The worlds you name take a huge amount of influence from these.

~~~
staunch
Yup and history in general works well. Authentic history and embellished
history tends to be a very exciting "fantasy" world.

Heck, look at the Total War games:

Shogun: Total War

Medieval: Total War

Rome: Total War

Medieval II: Total War

Empire: Total War

Napoleon: Total War

------
ragatskynet
I would suggest inventing a new world - it is often a great fun for me to
discover new worlds and the stories behind it. I think you don't need to
reinvent the wheel, just take the best parts of the fantasy worlds you like
and from those develop a new-ish thing. Maybe you can start creating a new
franchise - who knows?

------
deservingend
Well Warcraft is basically Lord of the Rings, so you could just take an
existing one and modify it.

